# New Main Panel Sticker



## marly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a Homeline 200 Amp indoor load center. I had some breakers added and moved around and things relabeled. After being relabeled the label sticker looks messy with things crossed out. Does anyone know where to get a new label sticker, so I can re-label everything and stick it on the main panel? 

My main panel is the same as the one found here


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I just make a spread sheet and tape it in the panel.


----------



## marly (Nov 14, 2008)

I could do that, but I thought it would look a lot neater to have the whole sticker replaced. It wouldn’t be hard to slap one over the old one if I could find a replacement one.


----------



## Chris130 (Feb 3, 2014)

I made new ones using a basic sheet of mailing labels. You can get fancy and use Excel to create a file that will then directly print out nicely on the labels, or you can just measure, mark, and cut the proper label sizes on the sheet using a ruler & razor.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

jbfan said:


> I just make a spread sheet and tape it in the panel.


Even better....you tape a clear jacket to the door and insert the spreadsheet into that.

It makes it easy to update when you make changes....and the clear jacket protects the spreadsheet....and you can keep other stuff in the clear jacket was well...say instructions for the AFCI's...or a diagram of the house showing with outlet is controlled by which breaker.

I also write the breaker number with a Sharpie on the inside of the wall plate cover. 

There is no such thing as too much documentation.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You probably won't get a replacement label.
Square D does sell a generic 1-42 breaker directory label. It's part #LSDL.
But since it is generic, you could use any brand you can find.

Self adhesive labels from office supply stores work well.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Just print it on paper using a spread sheet. If you want to look like the original you glue it over top.


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.officedepot.com/a/produc...6&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=71675608796

Easy.

One at a time. Mix n match


----------



## daveblt (Nov 7, 2011)

I had the same problem with my 150 amp homeline panel . I called Square D and they said they could not send me a label but after a lengthy discussion with the plant they finally decided they could send me the panel door with the label attached . In fact they sent me 2 doors because I told them I was remodeling .Doesn't make any sense to me , I still got what I wanted. I needed a label a few years ago and they did send me one no questions asked ,that must have been a mistake.


----------



## marly (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought about a new door, but when I had my work and the panel inspected the inspector signed off on it and put those stickers to the door. If I get a new panel, then I lose those stickers. I guess I should have thought about this before the inspection, but you would think it would be easy to just get the sticker. I’m sure they got tons of them sitting there.


----------



## daveblt (Nov 7, 2011)

An inspection sticker ? No way to carefully remove them ?


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I made a simple spreadsheet diagram on computer office program (also have some online)and laminated it for mine in side door then made laminated indentification labels, cut out of the same material.I then used thin double sided adhesive tape on it to adhere, and it looks good.You can tailor the size to be exact .
Also you could keep some blanks and use a marker then add/erase as needed when breakers are changed or moved.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Are you really THAT OCD that you care this much how the schedule labels look?? Inside a closed panel???

I agree with the others, white out or paint the existing labels and make a spreadsheet. I even have Excel templates you can use.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Here: http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/print-circuit-directory-79891/


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

hidden1 said:


> I made a simple spreadsheet diagram on computer office program (also have some online)and laminated it for mine in side door then made laminated indentification labels, cut out of the same material.I then used thin double sided adhesive tape on it to adhere, and it looks good.You can tailor the size to be exact .
> Also you could keep some blanks and use a marker then add/erase as needed when breakers are changed or moved.


The only concern I would have about doing that is marker gets rubbed off of lamination sheet pretty easy. Even permanent marker isn't too hard to remove....it's better (about staying on), but still not great.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I also use MS Office to create a TABLE. You can even measure off the width and height of the old label and put that in and create same size columns and rows.
That gives you the chance to describe things a bit more detailed too. You can say "NE corner bedroom AC window unit" or "Landscape lights by the backyard fence" where the old one with thick magic markers you can't be too verbose.


----------

